# Cannot save spreadsheet containing PowerPivot data



## jhchesnut (Jan 29, 2013)

When I launch the PowerPivot window and load Access data into it, then attempt to save from Excel, I get this error message:

"Errors were detected while saving ... <file path=""> Microsoft Excel may be able to save the file by removing or repairing some features.  To make the repairs in a new file, click Continue."

Clicking Continue does not help.

I have never been able to save a spreadsheet containing PowerPivot data. This is a show-stopper for me.  

I have this problem in both the Excel 2010 PowerPivot add-in and in the Excel 2013 Preview.</file>


----------



## pete234 (Jan 29, 2013)

Have you ever tried just a simple table to import and then try to save?
If it still happens I wonder if you are using v2? If not, I would try to upgrade.
This happens to me if Excel is using a chunk (near 1gb) of memory which is the limit on 32bit.
Strange things even happen before that, around 600mb used.
And same thing, hitting continue normally saves just an empty file.
If you are only using Access is it just a table or a complex query with relationships too?
I think I read that long unique keys can hit memory over a certain row limit.


----------



## jhchesnut (Jan 30, 2013)

I just tried it with a 19-record table imported from a comma-delimited text file.

I cannot save the spreadsheet.  I get the same error message as before.

I was using the version that comes with the Excel 2013 Preview.

The Access upload was just some tables from the NorthWind database.  There wasn't any query.


----------



## pete234 (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't used 2013 yet but I would check out the sql server or msdn forums for the latest requirements.
It could be all packaged as one now but with 2010 there were some separate installs needed, like visual studio dev.
It definitely sounds like something big is missing.


----------



## jhchesnut (Jan 30, 2013)

pete234 said:


> I haven't used 2013 yet but I would check out the sql server or msdn forums for the latest requirements.
> It could be all packaged as one now but with 2010 there were some separate installs needed, like visual studio dev.
> It definitely sounds like something big is missing.



I had the same problem when I used the PowerPivot add-in for Excel 2010.  I just added it in December, so I assume it was the latest version.

I have Visual Studio 2010, which I use for C# development.


----------



## ljonmaire (Sep 24, 2014)

I am also having this problem in 2010, except the error only occurs when I do the following: 

-Refresh a table brought in by PowerQuery (at this point, it still saves)
-Open PowerPivot, tables update, and it no longer saves

I receive the "Errors detected while saving..."

Help!


----------



## jsantmyer (Oct 16, 2014)

Just bought a Excel 2013 standalone and the powerpivot add-in is giving me the same problem. I import data from Excel spreadsheets and cannot save it after it is loaded. I know it is not a memory issue since I have 8megs of RAM. I also receive the same error message. 

Cannot figure it out.


----------



## scottsen (Oct 16, 2014)

Well that seems unsavory.

32 bit?  64 bit?
How much data?
Do you try a reboot?


----------



## Le Grand Blond (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello trouble Power Pivot users,

As this troubled (  ) me for over a week, I would like to share my solution to the problem "errors were detected while saving..."
I was able to solve this by disabling the Power Query Add-In in the "COM Add-Ins" Menu *before* saving. Suddenly the error disappears, and saving the file works perfect again.
Saving worked fine for about half a year with Power Query Add-In enabled. Suddenly the error appeared out of the blue, and I don't have any idea why.

I work with Windows 7 Enterprise (64bit), Excel 2010 (32bit), Power Pivot 10.50.4000.0, Power Query 2.23.4035.242

Regards Le Grand Blond


----------

